# Photobucket - not so good for photographers or artists



## Overread (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I won't repeat myself or others so check out this link:
Amateur Photographer & What Digital Camera: Photbucket T&C's

put simply one loses the rights to their images uploaded - and also allows anyone to take content and make profit from it without any come back. Pointing this out as I know a few people use photobucket to host images - I am moving to flickr now (its going to take ages).

find me here in the future 
Flickr: Overread2000's Photostream


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been on Flickr the whole time. Great site. Welcome aboard!


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm, interesting! Most of my pics on PB are mere snapshots anyway, and all are only 800x600-no good for printing bigger than 6x4. The full size pics are hosted on deviant art-I just use PB to allow me to post my photos on forums like this! 
I do wish they'd stop messing with PB, just leave it as it was, none of these daft updates and options! 
See, I use Webshots too but you cant link from there like you can on PB, and my pics on deviant art are usually far too big to show on here! Flickr sounds good but it has uissues I dont like!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 7, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Flickr sounds good but it has uissues I dont like!


What issues in particular?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2010)

GOLLUM said:


> What issues in particular?


Well whenever I view a flickr photo from my phone I cant acess it half the time-I find it awkward, which is odd considering flickr is part of google and my phone is a Google G1!
Also when on the PC, as i am now, you cant hotlink your own photo-same with websh*ts!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 7, 2010)

Fair enough....seeing I'm only after a hosting site for my pics Flickr will probably be a decent option for me after starting with PB.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2010)

GOLLUM said:


> Fair enough....seeing I'm only after a hosting site for my pics Flickr will probably be a decent option for me after starting with PB.


Yea but, its ok hosting your pics but if you cant hotlink them like you can in photobucket then whats the point? And yet UltraCulture has done just that in the photo challenge! I'm confused!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 7, 2010)

You can link photos from Flickr...I use it and I do it for every photo I post around here. Ultra was unsure of how to do it so Foxbat and I just posted instructions in the Challenge thread. It's a little more hidden than on Photobucket, but it's easily done.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 7, 2010)

Hoopy is an omnipotent being....


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, don't go telling everyone, else I'll never get any rest


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 7, 2010)

C'mon they breed 'em tough where you're from....


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2010)

Thing is, I have literally thousands of pics on photobucket, many of my kids from when they were born and before! I joined a looong time ago from a galaxy far far away....no waqy I'm uploading all them again to Flicker!


----------



## Overread (Jan 8, 2010)

think of it as a mighty chance to reorganise and have atrip down memory lane 
I made the jump, though for me it was only around 700 images to cross over - it didn't take toooo long


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 8, 2010)

Thread moved to the Tech forum, with all the other photog threads. Yes, I probably should have done this when I first replied up there. Oh well.

Can thoroughly recommend Flickr. My wife and I share a pro account, but the free account is all you really need for casual use and linking.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 8, 2010)

I found out the hard way about not being able to get back your own photographs from Photobucket.  So have been downloading them all to one of my blogs and then copying them!

There is a privacy setting, so that no one else can copy your photos - well at least there was!


----------



## UltraCulture (Jan 9, 2010)

Photobucket is also owned by a certain Mr R Murdoch, well that's me done with it.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 9, 2010)

Rosemary said:


> I found out the hard way about not being able to get back your own photographs from Photobucket.  So have been downloading them all to one of my blogs and then copying them!


What do you mean? Its easy to get your photos back, just right click>Save.


----------



## UltraCulture (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm guessing if you have a blog you can post PB pics to it as you do to here, then from there save them onto your pc......like I said I'm guessing.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 9, 2010)

UltraCulture said:


> I'm guessing if you have a blog you can post PB pics to it as you do to here, then from there save them onto your pc......like I said I'm guessing.


You can save them to your PC from photobucket easy enough!


----------



## UltraCulture (Jan 9, 2010)

I knew I should of kept out.


----------

